# Peppermint, AHHH



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Hey all, been diagnosed with acid reflux disease, and used to have an awful time with that, and heartburn. Recently that has taken a back seat to the IBS. But I took peppermint oil pills to try and settle my stomach, but it gave me a horrible case of heartburn for the first time in a long time. Does ginger have the same affect as pepermint oil? I'd like to continue with it, but the heartburn is pretty bad.ThanksAndrea


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Peppermint in addition to relaxing the colon can relax the sphincter at the top of the stomach and that can make heartburn worse for some people.Ginger is an anti-nausea herb and doesn't have the same mechanism and I haven't heard of it making heartburn worse.K.


----------



## 23394 (Jul 14, 2006)

I too have ACID Reflux and yes Ginger too will irriate my reflux. I now use Gaviscon ESR, chew 2 or 3 tablets, and drink a nice cool glass of water and in about 10 minutes my Heartburn stops for hours. I have given up on 'herbal' fixes.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Have you tried a half teaspoon of Baking soda? It's supposed to help to neutralize the stomach acid.I made the mistake of listening to my brother last week. He said to take some peppermint for my heartburn,"it works great".







Last time I listen to him.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

What about slippery elm for swallowing issues. I bought some and was curious if it has helped anyone.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I was talked into using baking soda by my wife. I suppose that it eventually helped; but the gas released when it mixed with the acids in my stomach was one of the most unpleasant reactions I have ever felt. My stomach was like a balloon that kept inflating to be relieved by massive beltches and more inflation. Even with my chronic indigestion and reflux I would never have tried that again.Mark


----------

